
Obama Exploits the Ignorance of Young People to Seize Control of the Internet - rythmshifter
http://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2015/02/24/obama_exploits_the_ignorance_of_young_people_to_seize_control_of_the_internet
======
SlipperySlope
Interesting that Rush concedes the youth demographic, including millennials,
to the democratics. He also it appears is conceding the tech-savvy
demographic.

I suppose that flyover country is not aware of what real broadband is capable
of, and why they should demand it from monopoly ISPs that serve the rural
areas.

As I write this in Austin, down the street Google is laying the fiber that
will provide me with symmetric 1 GB internet service for my business. I can
put my servers on the web at that speed for $130 per month.

~~~
rythmshifter
will google be regulated into this license buying aspect of net neutrality
through the FCC?

------
jareds
Ask him why you don't need a license to use a phone even though title two was
used on phone companys? Also the difference is that radio and TV have a
limited spectrum which limits the amount of content that can be broadcast. The
internet does not have the same issue since each user can get different
content unlike TV and Radio.

------
rythmshifter
tell me how wrong Rush is, so I can help my father understand.

